# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:10)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2016 às 15:32)

*Isto a + 57h?* 












Por este andar quebramos o recorde de 44,8ºC de Mora, em Setembro!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2016 às 20:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Isto a + 57h?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu nem quero imaginar o que seria bater novamente o recorde por aqui, que foi batido ainda nem há um mês. 


Acredito que seja difícil, mas tenho a certeza que não andará longe. Tudo bem que naquele dia (7 Ago) as condições reuniram-se todas, a lestada ajudou, mas pelo menos o GFS está a prever tanto ou até mais calor que nesse evento.


Para não falar de muitos locais aletenjanos, e mesmo do Norte e Centro, que provavelmente estarão perto de valores recorde.


Apesar de ainda faltar algum tempo, parece que teremos aí um evento de calor excepcional para a época.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2016 às 23:32)

Quando pensas que já viste tudo: 






Não sei qual é a teima que o GFS tem naquela zona... Mas *48ºC a +45h*?  Nunca vi!

Alguém aposta que Tomar, Mora ou Alvega passam dos 45ºC?


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Set 2016 às 09:33)

Espero bem que Mora (e já agora todos os outros) não passe os 45ºC.

Continuo na minha, esta zona agora é mais quente que Sevilha ...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 10:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quando pensas que já viste tudo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neste evento, talvez o vale do Sado vai mostrar todo o seu potencial, enfim vamos ver.
Mas sim esse tridente que apontas é sempre capaz de nos surpreender, dia interessante de acompanhar, mas muito dificil para quem lá vive, estamos a falar de valores extremos.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Set 2016 às 11:10)

Acredito que os 45ºc vão ser batidos, se para aqui prevêem 40ºc...
Pareçe-me relevante falar das mínimas super-tropicais, principalmente na noite de 2ª para 3ª feira, isto porque as previsões apontam para vento moderado de leste a partir do fim da tarde e aqui pela zona de Portalegre já estou a ver o filme, o vento a soprar moderado ou fraco e não deixar descer a temperatura não me admirava que chegasse aos 30ºc de  mínima ou lá perto.


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2016 às 11:32)

Esta é para "rir", 39 ºc no Porto na Terça Feira ? 

Acredito que em muitos zonas do interior e nos locais habituais se ultrapassem bem os 40 graus ( resta saber em quanto ), agora no Litoral Norte 39 ªc de máxima ?... 42 graus em Braga??

Será que o IPMA se esqueceu que existem brisas marítimas e que não irá ocorrer uma corrente de leste bem marcada que contrarie as mesmas ?

Vejam só, 39 graus  no Porto e com vento de SW...como seria se fosse de Leste?


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2016 às 11:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> às vezes ao 3º dia da previsão há estes erros, repara nos 32ºc de máxima para Lisboa na 3ª feira completamente irrealista , vamos ter de esperar pelas novas actualizações.



Esta previsão foi actualizada hoje as 8: 38h  e tem a " mão" do meteorologista pois é até 3 dias. 

Mesmo que os 39 ºc fossem para Lisboa, já achava exagero, será um evento bastante quente mas nos locais " habituais" e mais no interior onde as brisas marítimas  não chegam para amenizar a subida de temperatura.

Aqui no Porto acredito numa máxima a rondar os 33/34 graus..e vamos ver, pois depende a que horas entra a brisa...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Set 2016 às 12:07)

Olhando aos modelos 39º no Porto talvez não, mas aqui pela minha zona deverá chegar ou mesmo ultrapassar os 40º. E esses 42º em Braga não me parecem assim tão irrealistas, o próprio GFS prevê mais de 40 nessa zona...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 13:30)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 13:47)

Cá espero os 40°c em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (4 Set 2016 às 14:46)

previsão das máximas da AEMET para 2ª feira






...e de 3ª feira


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2016 às 15:58)

ruka disse:


> previsão das máximas da AEMET para 2ª feira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Só falta rebentar a escala... Qualquer dia ultrapassamos os 48ºC do recorde da Europa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2016 às 21:02)

42ºC para Braga...


Aqui dificilmente bate os 42,2ºC do mês passado. Aliás, acho que nunca mais se bate esse valor nos próximos dez anos. Mesmo assim acredito que chegue aos 40ºC, o que seria incrível pois seria apenas a segunda vez que a EMA atingia esse valor em vinte anos de registos, e num período de um mês.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Set 2016 às 21:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> 42ºC para Braga...
> 
> 
> Aqui dificilmente bate os 42,2ºC do mês passado. Aliás, acho que nunca mais se bate esse valor nos próximos dez anos. Mesmo assim acredito que chegue aos 40ºC, o que seria incrível pois seria apenas a segunda vez que a EMA atingia esse valor em vinte anos de registos, e num período de um mês.



O GFS desta vez mete mais calor que nesse dia em Agosto, vamos ver... Eu estou fartinho deste calor, desculpem o desabafo.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2016 às 21:27)

Custa a crer, mas diga-se que nos anteriores 42.xº em Braga também disse para mim que não iria lá, que se ficaria pelos 40/41, até porque isso encaixaria num padrão recorrente na automática do IPMA nas máximas do Verão (tal como enviesa para baixo as mínimas).  Neste Verão (insuportável) é arriscado apostar contra a lógica e a climatologia, já não digo nada... wait & see.


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 22:02)

Ruipedroo disse:


> 42ºC para Braga...
> 
> 
> Aqui dificilmente bate os 42,2ºC do mês passado. Aliás, acho que nunca mais se bate esse valor nos próximos dez anos. Mesmo assim acredito que chegue aos 40ºC, o que seria incrível pois seria apenas a segunda vez que a EMA atingia esse valor em vinte anos de registos, e num período de um mês.


Sinceramente, ja acredito em tudo!


----------



## Paulo H (4 Set 2016 às 22:19)

Não se pode afirmar que nunca atingirá os 42 graus. Por duas razões: 
1) A diferença entre 42graus e 40graus pode ser tão curta como 40.4 e 41.5! Ou seja difere no mínimo em 1.1 graus.
2) numa cidade média, podem haver diferenças significativas de temperatura (mesmo em condições de medição que cumpram os requisitos). 1,1graus não significam nada, pois na área ocupada pela cidade, haverão diferenças maiores.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2016 às 22:36)

Mas falava de registos da estação oficial Braga-Merelim e não um ponto qualquer da cidade, estação que está numa zona fora da cidade, e que não traduz inteiramente a realidade da cidade, quer em mínimas (que são mais altas na cidade) quer em máximas (em geral são mais baixas, com algumas excepções, há umas zonas na cidade mais baixas e menos arejadas bastante quentes).
Na cidade nesse dia tanto havia zonas aonde estavam 38 ou 39 como outras com 42 ou 43.
Os recentes 42.x pulverizaram o anterior recorde dessa estação que é relativamente recente, mas também pulverizou o anterior histórico noutra localização (e aí sim, não se podem comparar os dados).

Quando falamos em valores neste contexto, estamos apenas a falar de registos na estação do IPMA, e não uma localização qualquer numa cidade, aonde como referes, pode haver enormes discrepâncias.

Em termos de climatologia só podemos comparar registos obtidos num mesmo local,  daí que seja sempre uma "tragédia" se uma estação antiga com um grande histórico teve que mudar de local a certa altura, aconteceu isso em Braga a certa altura tal como outras, aconteceu mais recentemente com a famosa Amareleja.
Uma vez mudado o local já não podemos tratar os dados como se fossem a mesma coisa, podem manter o mesmo nome local, mas não são de todo a mesma coisa.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2016 às 23:14)

Snifa disse:


> Esta é para "rir", 39 ºc no Porto na Terça Feira ?
> 
> Acredito que em muitos zonas do interior e nos locais habituais se ultrapassem bem os 40 graus ( resta saber em quanto ), agora no Litoral Norte 39 ªc de máxima ?... 42 graus em Braga??
> 
> ...


Já lá vão uns bons anos... 22-25 anos?!
Foi um dos dias mais quentes que senti na pele em plena praia de Matosinhos. Estariam > 37°C depois das 17h, depois de termos brisa de leste por várias horas. Pelas 18h em ponto o vento rodou para SO e a temperatura caiu a pique.
A meu ver é tarde para um episódio destes (setembro e não Julho). E se não houver Lestada não me parece possível tais temperaturas. 


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2016 às 23:21)

Só uma pequena adenda, o recorde de Setembro anda em torno dos 44º (ou 43.8 °C em Alvega ou 44,2ºC em Évora conforme as fontes). Na década de 80 houve meses de Setembro muito quentes.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 23:53)

Simplesmente... 




Terça-feira:




Fujam para o litoral!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 00:59)

De facto hoje foi a zona de Setúbal/Évora a primeira a passar dos 40ºC, imagino amanhã...


----------



## vinc7e (5 Set 2016 às 09:10)

Impressionante as mínimas previstas pelo IPMA para Portalegre, 28ºC hoje e 30ºC amanha.
Interessante também a amplitude térmica em Braga, 26ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 09:24)

vinc7e disse:


> Impressionante as mínimas previstas pelo IPMA para Portalegre, 28ºC hoje e 30ºC amanha.
> Interessante também a amplitude térmica em Braga, 26ºC







A mínima de hoje já foi superada, com 28,9 ºC... Infelizmente a sensação térmica foi superior e nem os duches de água fria resolve o problema...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 09:26)

Vince disse:


> Só uma pequena adenda, o recorde de Setembro anda em torno dos 44º (ou 43.8 °C em Alvega ou 44,2ºC em Évora conforme as fontes). Na década de 80 houve meses de Setembro muito quentes.



Tenho a certeza que, durante esta tarde, esse valor vai ser batido. Nunca me lembro de um calor tão avassalador como aquele que sofremos desde sábado...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 09:41)




----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 10:37)

FORNO!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 10:49)

Interessante como o GFS mete sempre mais calor naquela zona da fronteira Setubal/Évora/Beja, por caso existe la uma localidade escaldante chamada Torrão,  nome pertinente,diga-se.
Provavelmente hoje a EMA de Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha) vai ser uma das a seguir com particular atenção.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 11:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Provavelmente hoje a EMA de Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha) vai ser uma das a seguir com particular atenção.


Ontem tiveram 40,6 ºC nessa estação e 40,5 ºC em Alvalade. Creio que foram, juntamente a Alvega, as estações mais quentes no dia de ontem...

Corrigo, 41,5 ºC para Alcácer, 41,3 ºC para Alvega e 41,2 ºC para Alvalade... Estive a confirmar nos dados diários. Seja como for, calor a mais para esta época...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 11:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ontem tiveram 40,6 ºC nessa estação e 40,5 ºC em Alvalade. Creio que foram, juntamente a Alvega, as estações mais quentes no dia de ontem...



Sim já temos os dados oficiais.

Vales do Sado e Tejo geram muito calor.
Alcacer do Sal e Alvalade têm estado um pouco arredadas dos valores extremos registados este ano fruto do vento de NO, principalmente em Alcacer, mas hoje a conversa será certamente outra. 
Hoje esses locais vão ter vento nulo a muito fraco de leste, isto nas horas de mais calor.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 12:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vales do Sado e Tejo geram muito calor.



A minha maior curiosidade vai para o Vale do Douro, das duas vezes que lá estive foram as piores experiências desde que me conheço como gente em matéria de calor principalmente no Pinhão e na Foz do Tua. Pena não haver muitos registos ou mesmo nenhum nestas localidades.


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2016 às 12:16)

Pessoal, tentem manter este registo mais de conversa no tópico de Seguimento Livre sff.
Obrigado!


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 10:13)

A previsão do IPMA de hoje 3ªfeira em contraste com 5ª é impressionante. Dos 38ºC previstos passa para 24ºC em Lisboa e no Porto de 32ºC para 22ºC e nem comento as mínimas. Preparem-se para as gripes/resfriados  .


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Set 2016 às 11:59)

criz0r disse:


> A previsão do IPMA de hoje 3ªfeira em contraste com 5ª é impressionante. Dos 38ºC previstos passa para 24ºC em Lisboa e no Porto de 32ºC para 22ºC e nem comento as mínimas. Preparem-se para as gripes/resfriados  .



Os 28 ºC para 15 ºC de mínima para Portalegre é que são uma dádiva...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 14:57)

criz0r disse:


> A previsão do IPMA de hoje 3ªfeira em contraste com 5ª é impressionante. Dos 38ºC previstos passa para 24ºC em Lisboa e no Porto de 32ºC para 22ºC e nem comento as mínimas. Preparem-se para as gripes/resfriados  .


Sinceramente, acho que até prefiro...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2016 às 12:27)

Frente prevista para dia 13, terça-feira: 

















Os acumulados vão entre os *2 mm* no Sul e os *40 mm* no Noroeste e Centro de Portugal.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2016 às 20:59)

Informação Especial: 
*PRIMEIRA CHUVA DE SETEMBRO*
Durante a tarde de segunda-feira, dia 12 de Setembro, a nebulosidade vai aumentar gradualmente, havendo condições para aguaceiros, dispersos e pouco frequentes mas que podem ser acompanhados de trovoada, nas regiões do interior durante a tarde.
A partir do fim da tarde deverá começar a haver períodos de chuva nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro que gradualmente, a partir da madrugada de terça-feira, se vão estendendo a todo o território e vão passando a aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
A partir da tarde a nebulosidade diminui na região Sul, mas prevê-se que na quarta-feira, dia 14, ainda continue a haver aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
No dia 13 a temperatura deverá sofrer uma acentuada descida, sendo a temperatura máxima prevista para terça e quarta-feira inferior a 25ºC em todo o território, não ultrapassando 16ºC nas terras altas do interior Norte e Centro.

Recomenda-se que se tenha em atenção a possibilidade de inundações devido a acumulação de detritos em condutas de água pluviais.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2016 às 21:25)

"Recomenda-se que se tenha em atenção a possibilidade de inundações devido a acumulação de detritos em condutas de água pluviais."

 Vamos ver se ouvem o IPMA...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2016 às 00:37)

Esta frente deve ser daquelas que passa rápido mas que deixa muita chuva em pouco tempo...
HIRLAM:








GFS:












Penso que de uma boa chuva já não nos livramos e talvez de alguma trovoada. Veremos. Pena só ser um dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2016 às 13:04)

Agravamento da situação de dia 13, acumulados entre *5 mm* no Sul e *60 mm* no Nordeste/Centro do país


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2016 às 13:10)

Com a quantidade de chuva que prevê o GFS, o melhor mesmo é tirar as tampas de esgoto. 2 mm para aqui, chega 3ª feira e cai 2 pingas.  

 Admirado, ficava eu, se aumentassem a precipitação para aqui, ainda podem tirar mais um bocado. Até, o IPMA coloca céu limpo para Faro na 3ª feira, os aguaceiros fortes previstos ontem, fez caput hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2016 às 13:37)

*Outono antecipado. Chuva e frio devem chegar terça-feira*

  O Instituo Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê uma mudança do estado do tempo no Continente nos próximos dias, com chuva forte e descida acentuada das temperaturas, em especial na terça e quarta-feira.





O Instituo Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê uma mudança do estado do tempo no Continente nos próximos dias, com chuva forte e descida acentuada das temperaturas, em especial na terça e quarta-feira.

"A partir de amanhã [segunda-feira] vai haver, de facto, uma mudança do estado do tempo, sentida especialmente na terça e na quarta-feira", afirmou este domingo a meteorologista do IPMA Maria João Frada à Lusa, acrescentando que se tratará de "uma mudança para o outono".

Depois de na semana passada Portugal Continental ter registado temperaturas muito elevadas, sendo terça-feira o dia mais quente do ano, o IPMA prevê que "as temperaturas vão descer para valores que não vão ultrapassar, no máximo dos máximos, 22/23 graus".

"As [temperaturas] mínimas andarão na casa dos oito, dez, 12 graus. No Algarve [serão] um pouco mais altas, entre 15, 17 graus, mas nas serras mais altas, nomeadamente na Serra da Estrela, as mínimas podem ir na quarta-feira para os cinco, seis graus", disse.

Maria João Frada explicou que "a massa de ar que vai atravessar o território do Continente na terça-feira é tropical ou equatorial modificada, vem do Atlântico, e está associada a uma depressão que está centrada a noroeste das ilhas britânicas".

"Essa massa de ar tem muita actividade e tem potencial para dar precipitação muito forte" na terça-feira, disse, "são as primeiras precipitações de Setembro já a querer indicar que estamos numa mudança para o outono".

De acordo com a meteorologista, na segunda-feira o céu ainda estará pouco nublado ou limpo, no entanto, no litoral oeste, e em especial na faixa costeira a norte do Cabo Raso, haverá nebulosidade baixa, eventualmente neblinas e nevoeiros que podem persistir em alguns locais ao longo do dia.

Mas a partir do final da tarde de segunda-feira, e em especial durante o dia de terça-feira, a passagem no território de um sistema frontal de forte actividade vai dar "precipitação forte em qualquer local do Continente".

"Em qualquer local a probabilidade de precipitação forte é elevada", sustentou, acrescentando que "não se pode excluir que não haja trovoada".

Segundo referiu, provavelmente o país ficará "pintado de amarelo", cor do primeiro aviso do IPMA que é emitido quando estão previstos ou se observam fenómenos meteorológicos adversos.

O estado do tempo volta a "melhorar significativamente" a partir da tarde de terça-feira, mas apenas na região sul, onde o céu tornar-se-á gradualmente pouco nublado.

Para as regiões do norte e centro estão ainda previstos "aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada".
http://24.sapo.pt/article/rr-sapo-p...cipado--chuva-e-frio-devem-chegar-terca-feira


----------



## AJJ (11 Set 2016 às 13:50)

E preciso ter atenção na terça ou será só 2 gotinhas pesadas ?

Alguns modelos apontam o inicio da chuva para segunda ao fim da tarde no litoral centro outros so na terça.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2016 às 14:46)

Continuamos com o mesmo problema, onde mais devia chover no Sul é onde menos vai chover....malditos jornalecos so por causa de 1hou 2h de chuva já chega o Outono...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Set 2016 às 17:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com a quantidade de chuva que prevê o GFS, o melhor mesmo é tirar as tampas de esgoto. 2 mm para aqui, chega 3ª feira e cai 2 pingas.
> 
> Admirado, ficava eu, se aumentassem a precipitação para aqui, ainda podem tirar mais um bocado. Até, o IPMA coloca céu limpo para Faro na 3ª feira, os aguaceiros fortes previstos ontem, fez caput hoje.



E pronto fez-se justiça...admirado estava eu de ver uma frente tão democrática nesta altura do campeonato. Ainda bem para Norte que pelo vistos já estava a entrar em seca pois não é normal tanto tempo sem chover.
A frente vai-se dissipar completamente ao passar pelo Sul. Alguma humidade já não é mau.


----------



## Agreste (11 Set 2016 às 17:51)

o potencial da frente é que atrás dela as temperaturas vão descer um belo bocado...

uma entrada de -20ºC nos níveis médios da atmosfera nesta altura de setembro não é nada mau. Vamos ver, eu acho que há aqui potencial para todo o país.


----------



## dopedagain (11 Set 2016 às 18:38)

bendita chuva! espero que comece a limpar as cinzas destes montes todos!


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2016 às 11:24)

Bons acumulados no Norte e Centro até 4ªfeira 







Os vizinhos Espanhóis também são generosos na previsão,


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2016 às 12:55)

Extofex para hoje (previsão vai até às 6h utc)






A level 1 was issued for NW Iberian Peninsula mainly for excessive convective rain and tornado chances.

...NW Iberian Peninsula...

The occluded front allows convection moving parallel to the front which can lead to training cells leaving excessive rain. Over land, 0-1 km shear is enhanced over 10 m/s and SREH over 200-300 m²/s², allowing mesocyclones with tornado chance.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2016 às 13:07)

Bela frente em aproximação, tem bom aspecto  

A ver se amanhã e depois chego aos 1800 mm no Ano Hidrológico 

Espero entre 35/45 mm com esta frente e pós frontal incluído, vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 13:41)

Arome bastante generoso, para não variar...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Set 2016 às 14:16)

Boa frente é pró norte, já para as regiões em seca pouco vai chover.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2016 às 15:26)

Entretanto o IPMA subiu  para laranja os avisos no Norte/Noroeste, alguma prevenção, como limpeza de sarjetas, pontos de escoamento de águas, caleiras etc.. não fará mal nenhum:


----------



## JTavares (12 Set 2016 às 17:38)

Snifa disse:


>


 Onde vais buscar esta imagem?


----------



## manchester (12 Set 2016 às 17:48)

JTavares disse:


> Onde vais buscar esta imagem?




Está disponível no site do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp


----------



## Thomar (12 Set 2016 às 19:27)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-09-10 18:24:00* e *2016-09-15 23:59:00
*
_Assunto:_ PRIMEIRA CHUVA DE SETEMBRO

A aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de forte atividade, irá condicionar o estado do tempo no litoral Norte e Centro a partir do final do dia 12 e atravessar todo o território até ao final da manhã de dia 13. Prevê-se a ocorrência de períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, e partir do início da tarde de dia 13, a passagem a regime de aguaceiros que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro. O deslocamento rápido desta superfície frontal fria, poderá originar precipitação localmente intensa, passível de causar inundações repentinas em alguns locais.

Na quarta e quinta-feira, dias 14 e 15, prevêem-se ainda aguaceiros, em geral fracos, nas regiões Norte e Centro e, de um modo geral, uma diminuição da nebulosidade na região Sul.

A temperatura máxima deverá registar uma descida no dia 13, que será acentuada em alguns locais do interior (entre 10 e 12ºC). Na generalidade do território, os valores da temperatura máxima deverão variar aproximadamente entre 18 e 24ºC. Salienta-se ainda, a descida dos valores da temperatura mínima na noite de terça para quarta-feira, os quais deverão variar entre 10 a 15ºC, sendo ligeiramente inferiores nas terras altas do interior Norte e Centro.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Data de edição: 2016-09-12 16:53:14

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 20:09)

*Proteção Civil alerta para possíveis cheias e queda de árvores na terça-feira*
Com Lusa


 A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) alertou esta segunda-feira para a possibilidade de cheias rápidas em zonas urbanas e inundações em locais vulneráveis e possibilidade de quedas de árvores, face às previsões meteorológicas para terça-feira.





Em comunicado a ANPC lembra que as previsões são de períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, em especial durante a madrugada e manhã, e vento forte, com rajadas até 70 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas.

Face às previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) a ANPC alerta para a possibilidade de se formarem lençóis de água ou de haver inundações em estruturas urbanas subterrâneas, além de danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas.

No comunicado a ANPC frisa que é possível minimizar danos com a adoção de medidas preventivas como a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento de águas ou a fixação de estruturas soltas.

E sugere uma condução cuidadosa, evitando o atravessar de zonas inundadas ou arborizadas (devido ao vento forte).
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...veis-cheias-e-queda-de-arvores-na-terca-feira


----------



## RickStorm (12 Set 2016 às 20:49)

Será que já é caso para ir buscar as botas de serviço aqui para Lisboa (zona de Cascais/Oeiras)?


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 21:00)

RickStorm disse:


> Será que já é caso para ir buscar as botas de serviço aqui para Lisboa (zona de Cascais/Oeiras)?


Não é preciso tanto. 
Não vai chover nada de mais, isto comparando com o norte. Os jornais é que são super sensacionalistas e generalizam tudo...


----------



## RickStorm (12 Set 2016 às 21:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é preciso tanto.
> Não vai chover nada de mais, isto comparando com o norte. Os jornais é que são super sensacionalistas e generalizam tudo...



Pois, foi o que me pareceu... Obrigado


----------



## TekClub (12 Set 2016 às 22:16)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 13 Sep 2016 06:00 to Wed 14 Sep 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 12 Sep 2016 20:23
Forecaster: DAFIS

A level 2 was issued for parts of N Spain, France and UK mainly for excessive precipitation, severe wind gusts, tornadoes and to a lesser extent large hail.

A level 1 surrounds level 2 area for the main threats but with less coverages. 

SYNOPSIS

A positive tilted trough breaks from the synoptic flow and turns into a cold pool over the Bay of Biscay during Tuesday. The WAA results in warm mid-levels over West Europe, the strong mid-upper level vorticity advection and many ingredients at the surface, converge to issue a level 2 area for widespread thunderstorm activity. Instability is also found in South Europe especially in Italy and Greece where numerous pulsating storms are expected, while in the rest parts of the continent a high pressure system will suppress convective phenomena. 

DISCUSSION

During the first half of the day we expect a strengthening convergence line to move from Portugal eastwards and excessive precipitation is forecast, as well as large hail in N Spain where the steep lapse rates will feed some strong updrafts even though global models do not produce more than 500 J/kg of MLCAPE. Moreover these storms will be formed inside a highly sheared environment with a speed maxima (30 m/s) at 850 hPa over SW France suggesting severe to damaging wind gusts at the surface. After 12-15z the eastbound moving cold front on the surface increases the severe risk over France and UK, where NWP models predict a tongue of high effective PW (>30 mm) and strong 0-6km shear (directional and speed). Forecast soundings suggest deep saturated profiles, and modest SREH0-3km values (limited supercell threat) so large hail risk is rather limited or at least we expect very few events of hail larger than 2cm. Tail-end storms and training MCS activity also increases the flash flood risk. As storms near the coasts of France and UK will cluster in the late afternoon, the overlap of LLS/CAPE also increases the tornado threat. Thunderstorm activity will progressively move east during the early morning of Wednesday, with South France having an increased risk for serious flash floods.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Set 2016 às 22:30)

A acreditar nas imagens de satélite e radar a mostrarem a precipitação muito dentro do oceano e em deslocação de sudoeste para nordeste, este evento vai ser um flop! 









Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Set 2016 às 22:40)

Não se pode dizer já que vai ser um flop. A cauda da frente está constantemente a "auto-regenerar-se", portanto é expectável que aquilo que vai afectar o litoral centro-sul está agora em formação e não é visível ainda em satélite ou radar.

Mas é claro que não se pode esperar que afecte com a mesma intensidade do litoral Norte!


----------



## RickStorm (13 Set 2016 às 00:26)

Vamos lá ver se não vai ser o suficiente para começar a haver os famosos "acidentes das primeiras chuvas"...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2016 às 13:12)

Sábado e Domingo temos o regresso da chuva segundo o IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 24.setembro.2016

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da manhã e a partir
do final da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do meio da tarde, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante oeste a partir do final da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior.

Atualizado a 22 de setembro de 2016 às 10:57 UTC

Previsão para domingo, 25.setembro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade de norte para sul a partir da manhã.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva nas regiões a
norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela até início da manhã*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
do quadrante norte no litoral e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 22 de setembro de 2016 às 10:57 UTC


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 13:57)

Snifa disse:


> Sábado e Domingo temos o regresso da chuva segundo o IPMA:


O regresso da chuva mas não é para todos...


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2016 às 14:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> O regresso da chuva mas não é para todos...



As previsões são claras e se falam nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/Estrela , é óbvio que não é para todos...nem eu mencionei que era para todos..


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2016 às 13:23)

Snifa disse:


> As previsões são claras e se falam nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/Estrela , é óbvio que não é para todos...nem eu mencionei que era para todos..


Ser para alguns já não é nada mau, dadas as previsões de temperaturas acima da média a médio prazo...


----------

